# Stradalli Feedback



## Spectrum

I am begining to see a lot more of these wheels, however i cannot seem to find any feedbacks or reviews. Does any one have any experience or information on these wheels?
They seem to be pretty nice wheels at a great price for a full carbon.
http://www.stradalli.com/ Not much info is on this site.
Thanks guys


----------



## irishsuperhero

*TOFTT, or just... (imagine that) great wheels at a greater price?*

Spectrum, 

Yup... I too was hesitant. And curious. And, well... hopeful. I saw the wheels on ebay and came back to them... and back to them... and back to them. And finally, took one for the team. AM I GLAD I DID! In all honesty? They're gorgeous. I have a (heavy) set of Mavics for training and rocky roads, a superlight set of TUBULAR Zipp 303's for race day... and now, a pair of Stradalli full carbon clinchers (that I've equipped with Tufo S33 tubeless clinchers - awesome.) 

Man... am I happy. Seriously... beautiful wheels. That came shipped -as promised- a couple days after I ordered them. Straight/true as an arrow. 

At the end of the day, I came across this article about their' being the bike/wheel of choice for some ex-Special Forces Colonel. And the way I see it? If they're good enough for that guy, then, well... they're good enough for me.

At the end of the day? Really... couldn't be happier. They are bad to the bone.
Feel free to email me with any more questions.


----------



## cmg

post a photo or several photos. Looks interesting 50mm clincher.


----------



## irishsuperhero

*Here's a pic for now...*

Here's my bike with the Stradallis, as requested.

Again, IMHO... they are pretty darn good looking wheels! 

That said, I could gladly take some more pics for you tmrw when it's light out. 

No prob. Just say the word.


----------



## Daren

Any further expediences you can share? I too am looking at this wheelset but the lack of warranty is a little concerning to me.


----------



## backinthesaddle

Taiwan-built with Joytech hubs...nothing to special about them. They did just what every other company does...picked a product from the Taiwan Bicycle Guide, or off of www.alibaba.com, and had a run made with their own decals.


----------



## Spectrum

Irishsuperhero,

Thanks for the feedback. the more i see these wheels the more i'm liking them. 
How much of an effect does the cross wind have on these?
Thanks.


----------



## Daren

I have a training wheelset that's 30mm and a racing wheelset that's 50mm tubulars. The wind is noticeable on the deeper profiles, but it becomes manageable with a little time on them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

backinthesaddle said:


> Taiwan-built with Joytech hubs...nothing to special about them. They did just what every other company does...picked a product from the Taiwan Bicycle Guide, or off of www.alibaba.com, and had a run made with their own decals.


Planet X, Matrix, Gavia, Token, ex...


----------



## Cycle Gran Canaria

*Stradalli Wheels*

When I look for reviews for Stradalli, all I get is other people asking the same questions and some geezer saying, they're "darned good looking", frankly that not quite good enough. The price is attractive but i need my teeth more.


----------



## [email protected]

*Stradalli Wheels*

I cannot tell you precisely whether or not the wheels are high quality or not. You should take note that if you buy them, there is no warranty. I recently bought a pair, and on my 8th ride the front wheel slowly separated near the rim from standard road roughness resulting in my front brakes vibrating for the last 10 miles of the ride. I sent the wheel back at my expense, and the company tells me that it is not a manufacture issue, and therefore is not eligible for replace/refund. I noticed significant cross wind movement with the 50 mm depth, but thats not specific to this brand of wheel, I'm sure. I'm now selling the undamaged rear wheel on ebay, if you'd like to save some $.


----------



## gonzoklein

*whats the weight??*

Hi, I'm very interested in this set of wheels too, mainly coz of the price and the spec looks great. is it really 1426g a pair? cheers


----------



## SBH1973

There's no way 50mm clinchers are 1426/pair - sorry, not happening. Stradalli won't confirm this weight either - I've emailed them and they want me to buy it first. 

You can get a very similar wheelset for $200 less from Yishun or any other of the many Taiwanese and Chinese manufacturers.



gonzoklein said:


> Hi, I'm very interested in this set of wheels too, mainly coz of the price and the spec looks great. is it really 1426g a pair? cheers


----------



## gonzoklein

SBH1973 said:


> There's no way 50mm clinchers are 1426/pair - sorry, not happening. Stradalli won't confirm this weight either - I've emailed them and they want me to buy it first.


IrishSuperHero,

could you please confirm this? have you weight your set of wheels?


----------



## SBH1973

I stand corrected.

I just spoke to someone at Stradalli Bikes (just called them) and asked them about the weight. They stand by it - 1426 for the 50mm clincher. They source their parts from Taiwan (some say this is better than China) and have the wheels built to their spec. Pretty typical. But that is very light indeed.

I'd say these are just as good as anyone else's wheels in the $500-800 range, maybe a bit better if weight is a concern.

Anyway, someone picked up the phone and gave me the information I wanted. If the weight was way off, I suppose you could leave negative feedback, something I doubt they'd appreciate given their 100% rating.

Just received this note from someone who purchased the wheels off ebay:

"the stradalli wheels i have, have been great as i race and train on 
them and have raced very hard with them and have only tweaked 
them once and yes i beleive the weight to be very close hope this 
helps [name]".


----------



## tedescoj

*Stradalli bike*

okay, I am new to biking and I just bought a Stradalli frame and fork. I plan on building it up and would like some advice on the best parts for my money. Should I stick with SRAM?

Thanks! 
Jay


----------



## lockwood1

tedescoj said:


> okay, I am new to biking and I just bought a Stradalli frame and fork. I plan on building it up and would like some advice on the best parts for my money. Should I stick with SRAM?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jay


Wich frame you choose? could you share some pics of your new frame?


----------



## RiceKilla

They're local to me.

The owner has a chopper fab shop and decided to do bicycles as well, I'm guessing because he probably rides himself. A lot of the local pro guys are running these frames and wheels.

My buddy is a Cat 1 racer for Chemstar/United Healthcare and runs the 50mm clincher wheels and also a frame. Says he's liking both so far and likes the idea that they're reasonably priced plus local, hasn't had anything bad to say about them so far.

There's quite a few companies coming out of S. Florida that are selling the open mold stuff, but it seems like Stradalli has the best rep so far, locally.

PS- I in no way have ANYTHING to do with Stradalli. Just trying to provide some info to the best of my ability.


----------



## tedescoj

*Stradalli Sorrento Frame*

I bought the Sorrento frame.


----------



## lockwood1

tedescoj said:


> I bought the Sorrento frame.


Do you built it already? how is it going with the frame? could youu comment a little on weight, finish etc? I'm considering these frames too.


----------



## tedescoj

I havent started the build yet but the frame is 9 lbs. a little more then I was expecting. I wanted to try to build an 11 pound bike but thats not happening now. I am thinking I should have gone with a titanium frame. Owell next build.


----------



## iwantmigz

*Napoli*

They have a new bike "napoli". It's the trigon rqc29 or neuvation fc500.


----------



## 00gauge

iwantmigz said:


> They have a new bike "napoli". It's the trigon rqc29 or neuvation fc500.


I don't think it's either - the top tube is way too sloped. I am trying to figure out what that frame is, so far no luck.


----------



## greenspeed

*Frame*

I purchased a stradalli frame about 6 months back. Frame has developed a crack on drive side chain stay near bottom bracket. Frame is done. Less than 6 months and a crack wow, never have I seen this.


----------



## ultraman6970

Looks like u did not read the horror stories about their brand. I bet they did not warranty it, right?


----------



## svard75

I don't know about them being cheapo. They are middlemen supplying frames, wheels and comps from asia with their brand painted on. Warranty is a big problem yes. I was told 30 days for the wheels I bought from them. If you're looking for a wheelset that's 100% reliable you'll want to look elsewhere but at the same time budget a lot more. I bought their ivan dominguez wheelset and love it so far. Its only been out on one 60k ride in windy conditions so they're just broken in. The brakes were used quite a bit on descents and there is no signs of delam. The bearings seem to be smooth after I re-aligned them. Not much more I can say because they are still so new. Ill post again in 6 months or sooner if they fail.


----------



## mascara70

I wouldn't trust this brand. It looks like the cheap stuff you can get on Alibaba with custom made stickers. I went to their website and what a joke. Honestly, who uses models in bikini to sell bikes?


----------



## rosarionyc

Models, bikinis! Im in....deep sea diving it is.


----------



## svard75

Just an FYI to anyone still interested. Still loving the wheels. Been through 1000ks so far including some pretty rough roads. I have not been on any prolonged descents but with the hills we have around here they have been great. Braking surface is smooth, bearings are still fantastic. I think I will consider swapping the spokes out for some CXrays down the road since they come with the Chinese version of these. All-in-all I would recommend them to a friend. Oh did I mention I weigh 200lbs?


----------



## tiquilagold

00gauge said:


> I don't think it's either - the top tube is way too sloped. I am trying to figure out what that frame is, so far no luck.



i bought a Stradalli Napoli January 2012, with Vento wheels (clinchers) I travelled to Sardinia, did 4- grandfondos, this combination was incredible, the bike climbed well and incredibly smooth on the descends, some were 20+km long, the Vento wheels were supper stiff quiet breaking and bearings that roll forever. The bike was a head turner too, it had more attention than other bikes, there were more photographers inquiring, commenting and taking pictures of the bike, the consensus was that it is a Colgnaco Ferrari frame, all I know that the bike is comfortable, fast, over 6000km for the season, had 1 spoke nipple go, the wheels are still true, still roll well and the bike looks great and receive a lot of compliments.


I had purchased the bike as a spare bike, and to prove to my team/fellow group members that I did not need a Bianchi, dogma, Focus, Wilier or Stork to ride well, this Napoli has become my key bike I seldomly ride the others.


have no fear, the bike and wheels have performed beyond my expectations, I have had NO issues at all, I had originally though it would be my disposable bike, but I can't seem to let it go! It's a great bike!


----------



## dangtran

*Stradalli Napoli Carbon road bike*

I have a Stradalli Napoli Sram Red (recently switched to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake - Still double tap system). He is about 8 months old. I used him in Cat D and Cat C Collegiate. Crashed 3 times (training), dropped 5 times (standing still - yep, it happens) and he is still my daily commute to College. He is about 16.5 lbs with the cages and about 18-19 lbs with bottles of water. The Sram Red SwissStop brake pads (originally came with the bike) had trouble braking in the rain when I go downhill and recently the rear shifter broke a plastic piece. Therefore, I changed to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake. They perform better in wet and rainy condition, although does leave a skit mark on the road at some points. 
I went into a lot of detail about the stuff on the bike because I think they are important to the functionality of the bike. On the bike quality side, I think Stradalli is, despite being a new player in the cycling market, has a lot to offer in term of quality and development (not so much about customer service and warranty). It's very interesting to see what path they choose in the near future.

Below are some pictures of the Stradalli Napoli. You may see some dirt on the bike because I'm a very dirty cyclist. The brake cables have not been shortened and internally routed yet.


----------



## juliand

Hello


----------



## RiceKilla

They are definitely bullshitting you about the wheel weights.

I work in the industry and have worked on their stuff before. Lets just say the mechanics at the shop pull straws to work on stradalli bikes. They are the least thought out bikes we have ever seen. The finish is horrible compared to other brands.

Also we have a customer who warped a set of wheels. We have never seen such issues with any other brand except for stradalli.

We have also heard way too many horror stories with warranty and plain customer service. One of my fellow employees used to work there and can't stop talking about the corner cutting that happens at this place.

They put people on the wrong size frames and they are the bike equivalent to lambo kit cars on pontiac fiero chassis.

The bike industry is not immune to the saying." You get what you pay for."

I am not loyal to any brand nor am i a fanboy of any brand. I work in the industry and have a plethora of brands at my disposal. I just cant believe people still buy this crap.

I laugh at the whole middleman pitch as to why their prices are so low.


----------



## juliand

I just bought a Stradalli bike with the 50mm clinchers on them and they weigh 820g front and 958g rear for a total of 1778. They are advertised at 612g front and 814g rear so I just called and politely asked for an explanation of why there is such a discrepancy and the guy I spoke to immediately lost his cool. First he said that was only a 6g difference and said if I send them back he could sell a lighter wheelset to me for $6700.

When I pointed out that it was over 300g difference he then told me that the advertised weight does not include the hubs and that is industry standard to advertise weight that way. That made sense to me for a second and then I realised that this would mean that the front hub weighs 208g and the rear hub only weighs 144g.

I have been cycling for a while but this is the first time I have purchased a bike that I would even take the time to weigh the wheels on so I really don't know if I am being scammed or not.

I told the sales guy when I was ordering the bike that I was very inexperienced and had to have him suggest which crank and cassette I should get on the bike. So I am suspicious that maybe they just dumped some overwieght wheels on me. Can someone please let me know if what is going on here sounds ok or not?


----------



## stevesbike

I just looked on their site and they list those weights - they say 'front wheel' and 'rear wheel.' He's giving you a line about how wheel weights are stated. A wheel includes a hub or it would be rim weight etc. 

I would get a refund - they say they have a restocking fee but I would tell them they need to waive it as the product was not as advertised etc. 



juliand said:


> I just bought a Stradalli bike with the 50mm clinchers on them and they weigh 820g front and 958g rear for a total of 1778. They are advertised at 612g front and 814g rear so I just called and politely asked for an explanation of why there is such a discrepancy and the guy I spoke to immediately lost his cool. First he said that was only a 6g difference and said if I send them back he could sell a lighter wheelset to me for $6700.
> 
> When I pointed out that it was over 300g difference he then told me that the advertised weight does not include the hubs and that is industry standard to advertise weight that way. That made sense to me for a second and then I realised that this would mean that the front hub weighs 208g and the rear hub only weighs 144g.
> 
> I have been cycling for a while but this is the first time I have purchased a bike that I would even take the time to weigh the wheels on so I really don't know if I am being scammed or not.
> 
> I told the sales guy when I was ordering the bike that I was very inexperienced and had to have him suggest which crank and cassette I should get on the bike. So I am suspicious that maybe they just dumped some overwieght wheels on me. Can someone please let me know if what is going on here sounds ok or not?


----------



## Notvintage

[email protected] said:


> . . there is no warranty. ..


And I imagine ZERO endurance testing as well. It amazes me people trust themselves to vapor-ware products like cheap carbon wheels. Dangerous for sure.


----------



## Tachycardic

Notvintage said:


> And I imagine ZERO endurance testing as well. It amazes me people trust themselves to vapor-ware products like cheap carbon wheels. Dangerous for sure.


It doesn't surprise me one bit. There's a huge thread on cheap carbon wheels in this forum. Heck, it's even stickied!


----------



## junior1210

I just don't get why anybody's gonna pay such a bloated price for their wheels. IIRC Yeoleo among others are selling deep (40-50mm) wheels in the $450 range. Never tried them, but they have a better reputation than Stadalli and are cheaper. Don't get it.


----------



## Notvintage

RiceKilla said:


> Lets just say the mechanics at the shop pull straws to work on stradalli bikes. They are the least thought out bikes we have ever seen. The finish is horrible compared to other brands


They are made in China so that's expected.


----------



## Notvintage

dangtran said:


> I have a Stradalli Napoli Sram Red (recently switched to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake - Still double tap system).


Holy crap! I'm blind after seeing your bike. Is there a switch to turn it off? Reminds of the "Kenny Roger's Roasters" sign from that episode of Seinfeld. . lol.


----------



## morgan1819

Is this a Stradalli?




dangtran said:


> I have a Stradalli Napoli Sram Red (recently switched to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake - Still double tap system). He is about 8 months old. I used him in Cat D and Cat C Collegiate. Crashed 3 times (training), dropped 5 times (standing still - yep, it happens) and he is still my daily commute to College. He is about 16.5 lbs with the cages and about 18-19 lbs with bottles of water. The Sram Red SwissStop brake pads (originally came with the bike) had trouble braking in the rain when I go downhill and recently the rear shifter broke a plastic piece. Therefore, I changed to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake. They perform better in wet and rainy condition, although does leave a skit mark on the road at some points.
> I went into a lot of detail about the stuff on the bike because I think they are important to the functionality of the bike. On the bike quality side, I think Stradalli is, despite being a new player in the cycling market, has a lot to offer in term of quality and development (not so much about customer service and warranty). It's very interesting to see what path they choose in the near future.
> 
> Below are some pictures of the Stradalli Napoli. You may see some dirt on the bike because I'm a very dirty cyclist. The brake cables have not been shortened and internally routed yet.
> 
> View attachment 286616
> View attachment 286617
> View attachment 286618
> View attachment 286619
> View attachment 286620
> View attachment 286621
> View attachment 286622


----------



## 00Garza

Yeah, if you're gonna go chinese carbon you might as well cut out the middle man and go direct. You get way better prices, custom paint, and get some kind of warranty (though making use of that warranty if needed has mixed results).


----------



## Local Hero

juliand said:


> I just bought a Stradalli bike with the 50mm clinchers on them and they weigh 820g front and 958g rear for a total of 1778. They are advertised at 612g front and 814g rear so I just called and politely asked for an explanation of why there is such a discrepancy and the guy I spoke to immediately lost his cool. First he said that was only a 6g difference and said if I send them back he could sell a lighter wheelset to me for $6700.
> 
> When I pointed out that it was over 300g difference he then told me that the advertised weight does not include the hubs and that is industry standard to advertise weight that way. That made sense to me for a second and then I realised that this would mean that the front hub weighs 208g and the rear hub only weighs 144g.


Wait a second. Did he say they weigh the wheels without hubs or without skewers?

When you weighed the wheels did you include the skewers? 


Because--as far as I know--the standard for weighing wheels is no skewers, no tires, no tubes, and no rim tape. I doubt they even have stickers on them when they we weighed.


----------



## ToffieBoi

Their R7 frame is custom painted FM066-SL. You can also find their other frames on Chinese websites too.
Wheelsets are again nameless Chinese wheels with Stradalli stickers on them.

If they have that bad customer services and warranty, why spend 3 times more for the stickers?


----------



## morgan1819

Sweet ride. What brand is it?




dangtran said:


> I have a Stradalli Napoli Sram Red (recently switched to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake - Still double tap system). He is about 8 months old. I used him in Cat D and Cat C Collegiate. Crashed 3 times (training), dropped 5 times (standing still - yep, it happens) and he is still my daily commute to College. He is about 16.5 lbs with the cages and about 18-19 lbs with bottles of water. The Sram Red SwissStop brake pads (originally came with the bike) had trouble braking in the rain when I go downhill and recently the rear shifter broke a plastic piece. Therefore, I changed to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake. They perform better in wet and rainy condition, although does leave a skit mark on the road at some points.
> I went into a lot of detail about the stuff on the bike because I think they are important to the functionality of the bike. On the bike quality side, I think Stradalli is, despite being a new player in the cycling market, has a lot to offer in term of quality and development (not so much about customer service and warranty). It's very interesting to see what path they choose in the near future.
> 
> Below are some pictures of the Stradalli Napoli. You may see some dirt on the bike because I'm a very dirty cyclist. The brake cables have not been shortened and internally routed yet.
> 
> View attachment 286616
> View attachment 286617
> View attachment 286618
> View attachment 286619
> View attachment 286620
> View attachment 286621
> View attachment 286622


----------



## juliand

He said the weight advertised did not include the hubs. I weighed the wheels without skewers, tubes or tires.


----------



## Local Hero

juliand said:


> He said the weight advertised did not include the hubs. I weighed the wheels without skewers, tubes or tires.


Nobody weighs wheels without hubs. His g-string is up too high.


----------



## Notvintage

I thought only NASCAR Rigs could be mega-ugly. That thing is tops!! Massive decals, massive wheels, massive suitcase under the seat for months on the road, massive spacers coupled with what appears to be a negative 10 degree stem turned upside down.


----------



## rabochuffo

Wow! That's horrid! I hope that bike was disposed of at the local flea market.



dangtran said:


> I have a Stradalli Napoli Sram Red (recently switched to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake - Still double tap system). He is about 8 months old. I used him in Cat D and Cat C Collegiate. Crashed 3 times (training), dropped 5 times (standing still - yep, it happens) and he is still my daily commute to College. He is about 16.5 lbs with the cages and about 18-19 lbs with bottles of water. The Sram Red SwissStop brake pads (originally came with the bike) had trouble braking in the rain when I go downhill and recently the rear shifter broke a plastic piece. Therefore, I changed to Sram Hydraulic road rim brake. They perform better in wet and rainy condition, although does leave a skit mark on the road at some points.
> I went into a lot of detail about the stuff on the bike because I think they are important to the functionality of the bike. On the bike quality side, I think Stradalli is, despite being a new player in the cycling market, has a lot to offer in term of quality and development (not so much about customer service and warranty). It's very interesting to see what path they choose in the near future.
> 
> Below are some pictures of the Stradalli Napoli. You may see some dirt on the bike because I'm a very dirty cyclist. The brake cables have not been shortened and internally routed yet.
> 
> View attachment 286616
> View attachment 286617
> View attachment 286618
> View attachment 286619
> View attachment 286620
> View attachment 286621
> View attachment 286622


----------



## mikerp

Notvintage said:


> I thought only NASCAR Rigs could be mega-ugly. That thing is tops!! Massive decals, massive wheels, massive suitcase under the seat for months on the road, massive spacers coupled with what appears to be a negative 10 degree stem turned upside down.


4 uses of "massive" within one sentence?
Thesaurus.com | Find Synonyms and Antonyms of Words at Thesaurus.com


----------



## bigjohnla

The only thing that got me excited on the the Stradalli website were the girls straddling the bikes in thongs and lingerie.


----------



## juliand

Apparently all of these wheels they have sold weigh this much and I am the only person that has noticed or asked about it because now they have changed the spec on their website to 1800g from 1426g. I could have lived with that if the seller had just told me that it was an oversight or something but he became irate and told me that I do not understand how wheels are weighed. Even after this I was still planning on keeping the bike until I had issues with the headset that are well documented in another thread. So now I am sending the bike back.


----------



## charlox5

juliand said:


> So now I am sending the bike back.


Good luck with that.

From all indications the company is run by charlatans and crooks. 

Though it might be hindsight, the general (lack of) character of this company is readily apparent in that god-awful ferrari rip-off font that they use on the only value they appear to add to commonly sourced chinese carbon frames (and subsequently charge lots of money for). 

with so many good bike companies struggling to move units and survive, it's a shame that vampires like this sell any bikes.


----------

